# Another big AR flock



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

still alot of birds down south! I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## ksgoosehunter13 (Jan 19, 2012)

awesome cant wait Thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

the guy on the right forgot he had a pump shotgun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Huge flock, nice shooting.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

They worked in nice :thumb:


----------



## Northern_Skies (Aug 28, 2009)

all we can do is let em work and get em close its not our job to shoot em. But the shooting greatly effects the harvest at the end of the day!!


----------



## JDuncan (Feb 11, 2011)

i hunt with them friday and saturday...Can't wait


----------

